# Enough Rock?



## Gumbo_Ghost (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi, I decided to switch over the Cichlids.
I bought about 80 LBs of rock from a landscape place, bleached it, rinsed it, rinsed it some more, let it soak... rinsed it, etc.

I didn't want to use glue, so I was afraid to stack it really high.

You think this is sufficient for them? There seems to be a decent amount of nooks and crannies, but I see other people's tanks where they have hundreds of pounds of rocks stacked to the top, and wonder if that's completely necessary.

Here's what I have. I also have a few plants that I thought I'd try, maybe they get eaten maybe not.


----------



## J-Pond (Jun 8, 2009)

I kept Cichlids for a short time (went back to Goldies) and from everythig I read as long as there are plenty of hiding places it should be fine. Looks good so far.


----------



## Gumbo_Ghost (Aug 5, 2010)

I did some rearranging, I think it looks a better.
I wish I maybe would have left an opening in the middle, but it's kind of too late now.


----------



## Martini2108 (Jul 23, 2010)

That is plenty of rock but might I recommend (sorry to say lol) that you go with slate rock. Cichlids like their caves to have only 1 opening & a bit more flat, also slate can be broken with hammer and chizzle to any shape you would like (much easier to stack also) heres a pic of my 36 bowfront cichlid tank


----------



## Grill The Krill (Nov 19, 2010)

You should be ok with that amount.


----------

